# Boy hoglet or girl hoglet?



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*I'm reading and learning all about hedgehogs before I get one. If you have had both sexes could you tell me the pros and cons of owning a girl hedgehog and the pros and cons of owning a female hedgehog. Does one tend to be more mellow and outgoing? Do girls seem to anoint more than boys? How are they different in their behavior? I'd appreciate if you'd share what you've learned from your experience. Thanks for reading my post.

A newbie,
mary ellen*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't had both genders, I only have a female hedgehog. But from other posts that have been made on these forums, the general consensus seems to be that there's really no difference in general temperament between males and females. One gender isn't more likely to be friendly and loving, or very energetic, or huffy. It all comes down to the individual hedgehog. However, there is one big difference in behavior of the two genders - males like to "play" with themselves and/or show off. :roll: :lol: So if you're not comfortable with either interrupting boy time, or having it happen while you're holding him, or catching glimpses of "him", you may want to go with a girl.  Also, kudos on doing all your reading and research before getting a hedgehog! And welcome to the forums!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a boy and he is ALL boy! :lol: 

I get to see living proof of this fact three times a week. :shock: He has no shame. He actually looks kinda proud and seems to be showing off.  

Just tonight, he had been wandering around the livingroom and was walking towards me. I bent to get a closer look cuz he seemed to be walking so funny - kinda rocking back and forth and unsteady - then I saw why. :roll: I said something to my BF and his response was "You try walking with a stiff pecker in your shorts!" They're all class, the males in my house. :roll:

My next hedgie is going to be a girl.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Two of my three boys are very proud of themselves lol It really freaked me out when I started finding matted globs of fur on their chest...until I realized what it was and then it was just like "ew." 

But I agree, there's no real difference between boys and girls.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MissC said:


> I said something to my BF and his response was "You try walking with a stiff pecker in your shorts!" They're all class, the males in my house. :roll:


In light of some of the younger HHC members (that I completely forgot were here) I tried to edit my original post but couldn't...what I meant to say was 'poker' - like those iron fireplace tools...sigh... 

If someone with extraordinary powers happens along, maybe they could just delete my post?

ooops...


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

MissC said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > I said something to my BF and his response was "You try walking with a stiff pecker in your shorts!" They're all class, the males in my house. :roll:
> ...


BAHAHAHAHHAHAHA This made my day.


----------

